# New Forest recommendations



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Looking for a few tips for first time visit to the New Forest.
What to do and see, best sites to stay at, etc.

Thanks


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

This is dangerous stuff, because the site I liked I now hate; and the site I now love, I hated in the past!

FWIW we love Roundhill. No marked pitches and nice walks from site. Space to play. Brockenhurst and Beaulieu next door.

Dave


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

hi we can recomend black knowl cc club site in brockenhurst,but you do have to book well in advance.If you like walking its ideal.Almost next door and set right in the forest aldridge hill which is one of the forest holiday sites it lies in the heathland and is bordered by two streams.From here you can watch the ponies and deer come and drink.Both these are 1 mile from the village and its a nice walk.Aldridge is basic ,some of the other forest sites are all singing dancing if you need hook up loos etc.Apart from the walking there is exbury gardens, beaulieu motor musem lyndhurst has nice little shops.lymington a sat market.There is a visitor centre in lyndhurst with loads more to do and see.The new forest is a great place so much out door things to do and see.Hope you enjoy it.lin.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm liking the sound of staying somewhere where we can possibly see some ponies and deer nearby. Is it easy to spot wildlife in the New Forest?


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi.
Roundhill is one place I can not recommend to anyone. It was like Chav land when we went last year. Hoards of nosy kids, Drunks singing Gin Gang Gooly at 3am & a total lack of any organisation.
My opinion only.
GC.


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*New Forest...*

Hi,

We love the forest we are down there whenever the weather is good ...

Don't go to Aldridge Hill..... too many people already on our favourite site...

We love Aldrdge, if you don't want or need any facilities it is one of the best, great loaction, great wardens who have become famly friends (been going there for 30 years,and I'm 33).... my now my 2 year old daughter had her first weekend in the van there too, and got together with my now wife there too.....

Setthorns is nice, I always avoid Hollands Wood like the plague as it is always busy, Roundhill is good too. I agree that Bank holidays on some of the sites can be a bit like Chav on sea with some undesirables... Aldrdge is normally not to bad.

All the coast is nice, Lepe, Calshott, Lymington etc.

HTH

Daniel.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Just had a look at Aldridge Hill, looks lovely, but it appears to be closed in April  

Any other suggestions for ponies and deer etc


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Another vote for Setthorns from me! Lots of individual pitches set amongst the clearings in the trees. Always been off season as it's open all year so can't comment on how busy it gets during the summer.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

What's the CC Centenary site like?

Had a look at Sandy Balls - £100 for 2 nights 8O


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Sandyballs is a good site in Fordingbridge, expensive but very clean, on site shop, Bistro,pub, entertainment, guided walks etc, ponies and deer just up the road, there is a deer feeding station close by, they have stopped feeding for the season now but the animals still call around just in case.


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Yeh, I did say they were expensive, best time to go is Sunday to Thursday, I joined their premier club and get 15% off.
There is a CL about 300 yards down the road from sandyballs, not sure of the name but it is a farm, looks Ok.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Hezbez said:


> I'm liking the sound of staying somewhere where we can possibly see some ponies and deer nearby. Is it easy to spot wildlife in the New Forest?


Try Longbeech. Very natural setting and the deer come to you.

One time a small herd of deer came and picked up all the dropped seed from the bird feeder just six feet from the window....magic!

Alas its on the New Forest Authority's list of sites it would like to close..


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Hezbez said:


> What's the CC Centenary site like?
> 
> Had a look at Sandy Balls - £100 for 2 nights 8O


Both of these are *not* New Forest sites but, rather, periphery sites in the surrounding areas.

All the New Forest sites are run by Forest Holidays administered by the Camping and Caravanning Club.

For natural sites try, in this order, Longbeech, Ocknell and Setthorns, also Denny Wood which is dog-free.

Longbeech is ancient woodland. No marked pitches

Ocknell is the site of a WW2 airfield and has lots of hardstandings. No marked pitches.

Setthorns is mainly coniferous plantation and enclosure with marked out pitches

Denny Wood is also unmarked pitches.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

If you fancy a CS / CL type of site attached to a pub on the Northern fringes of the forest with ponies in the road outside and direct access to the forest them the Forester Arms at Frogham, [near Fordingbridge], would fit the bill. We used to use the next door farm rally field and have spent many evenings in the pub.

http://www.thegoodpubguide.co.uk/pub/view/Foresters-Arms-SP6-2JA

The location map has the pub slightly out of position.It is on the northern side of Abbotswell Rd at its junction with Blissford hill.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Tezza said:


> Yeh, I did say they were expensive, best time to go is Sunday to Thursday, I joined their premier club and get 15% off.
> There is a CL about 300 yards down the road from sandyballs, not sure of the name but it is a farm, looks Ok.


This is the place, it is a small site in its own right and has been improved over recent years

http://www.gorse-farm.co.uk/park.html


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Hezbez,

Setthorns is a superb site. We sit in the RV watching the wildlife walking around, ponies, squirrels etc. There are a few full timers there and we always manage to get near them by accident rather than design. They all have bird feeders and it is really great watching the birds and squirrels feeding.

It is on the MHF site map if you search for it.

Regards

Chris


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Bashley Park nr Nr New Milton may not be cheap but its facilities are XL. Or try the CCC Forest Holiday sites.

Places to go, well where do I start?

Hythe and take a trip on the train, look at the histor of the pier, then ferry to Soton, the Town, Cruise Ships etc.

New Forest visitors centre and hire bikes, Brokenhurt for example.

Strange village Burley make your own mind up.

Day trip to IOW

Kite flying, horse riding, walking, sailing etc

But best of all, just go out of your amp, turn left, then right and just see what you find.

If anything specific PM us as we will be down there again soon for the summer.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

The New Forest is one of our favourite places, saying that we haven't stayed on any of the campsites there, we stayed on a small CL at Bashley a fishery called Orchard Lakes for a few nights

I have seen the other site mentioned at the airfield and it looks okay, we only usually stay 3 or 4 days around the area as we have relatives in Weymouth so spend some time there as well

if you go to Lyndhurst they do accompanied walks to different areas, a minibus takes you to the starting point and back to the visitor centre, very enjoyable and interesting, you will definitely see ponies they are everywhere, there is so much to see around the area I would do some research on the net first to see what appeals to you,

if you go to Burley as you turn into the car park turn right towards the field loads of spaces, there is a height barrier to the left, the pub with the thatched roof boasts a nice meal, everyone seems to use the one next to the car park, the wagon ride is nice and relaxing, there is Bucklers Hard, Fordingbridge, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst has a little ford across the road and nice shops, best to park near the railway station, Lymmington is a lovely little town with nice shops and do day trips to the Isle of White, Christchurch is worth a visit, park near the marina plenty of spaces and not far to walk into town, the cathedral is well worth a visit, also Highcliffe has a lovely beach, the car park is on the cliff There is too much really to mention have a look at this link it gives you details of all the villages and the area 
http://www.newforest-online.co.uk/new-forest-villages-index.asp

I am sure you will love it as we do

Anne


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

*new Forest*

The CC site at Black Knowl in Brockenhurst is without doubt our favourite place. So relaxing when you get there, and a really nice place if you have a dog(s). Great walks in the forest and down by the river and into the village.We go there 4 or 5 times a year and love it!


----------

